# its been a while.....



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I sold my 150 gal tank a few years ago and haven't set up a new tank till a few weeks ago. Finally got it cycled and added new fish to their new home.

Will be looking for a new, much larger tank in the near future.

And the addiction begins... Again.... Good by paychecks...

Anyways, happy to be back on the forums.


----------

